# Gamer Laptop



## Menthos (1. Januar 2010)

Hey Leute, 
mein Computer ist langsam schon etwas älter (4-5 Jahre) und ich will auf einen Laptop umsteigen. Kennt ihr einen guten Laptop mit dem man auch ohne Probleme World of Warcraft spielen kann und der mein älteren Comput er "übertrumpfen" kann an leistung? 
_[Mein derzeitiger Rechner: AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core Prozessor 3800+ 2,00GHz, Arbeitsspeicher 2,00GB, NVIDIA GeForce 8600 GT]_
Wäre auch gut wenn der das neue Windows Betriebssystem drauf haben würde, da ich es super finde (win 7).
Ich würde ca. 800€ ausgeben für ihn, wenns was billigeres geben würde, wäre das auch ok oder wenn es einen etwas teureren geben würde, wäre das auch ok.

Danke schon mal im Vorraus
Menthos


----------



## Mikroflame (1. Januar 2010)

Entweder der (hab den selber)
http://geizhals.at/a479487.html


oder folgender:

 TOSHIBA Satellite L550-11K *17" Gamer*

(such den bei notebooksbilliger.de)


der zweite soll angeblich etwas besser sein, bin aber mit dem ersten vollkommen zufrieden und konnte WoW sehr gut spielen (Hab bis 3 monate vor 3.3 gespielt.)



Beide sind natürlich besser als dein PC


----------



## Menthos (1. Januar 2010)

Danke für die Antwort, der erste ist echt ok, ich glaube den werde ich mir zulegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (1. Januar 2010)

Gamer Laptop - irgendwie schon ein Widerspruch an sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (1. Januar 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Gamer Laptop - irgendwie schon ein Widerspruch an sich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Fragen wir mal Alienware was die für Laptops zubieten haben mit 2x GTX280M im SLI System :/


----------



## Sam_Fischer (1. Januar 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Fragen wir mal Alienware was die für Laptops zubieten haben mit 2x GTX280M im SLI System :/


und die kosten sicher nur 800€  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Menthos (1. Januar 2010)

Naja, damit meinte ich ja nur einen Laptop mit dem man auch Spiele, wie z.B. WoW spielen kann ohne dass er zu viel rumspackt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und irgendwie stelle ich es mir viel bequemer vor wenn man z.B. auf dem Sofa oder so mal spielen kann und net immer nur auf dem Stuhl sitzen muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (1. Januar 2010)

5.336,98 €

Komponenten
Original Windows®7 HOME PREMIUM 64bit - Deutsch
Intel® Core™2 Extreme QX9300 (2,53 GHz, 1.066 MHz FSB, 12 MB L2-Cache)
1 Jahr Schutz im Lieferumfang des PCs mit enthalten
Ohne Sicherheit/Virenschutz - Englisch
No Accidental Damage Support
17-Zoll-UXGA-Breitbild-Display (1.920 x 1.200) - über HD (1.200 p)
8.192 MB Dual-Channel DDR3 SDRAM mit 1.333 MHz [2 x 4.096]
1-TB-Festplatte mit RAID 0 "Striping" (2 × 500 GB, 7.200 1/min) und Free-Fall-Sensor, Dual HDD
Zwei SLI™ GDDR3 NVIDIA GeForce GTX 280M mit 1 GB
Internal Blu-Ray RW (Blu-Ray, DVD and CD read & WRITE) Optical Drive with Software
Lithium-Ionen-Akku mit 9 Zellen und 85 Wh
Alienware M17x-Spiele-Notebook - Space Black
Zubehör
Standard
Alienhead 3D
(GMT +0) Dublin, Edinburgh, Lissabon, London
Fenster-Stil - Standard
Dell Wireless 350 Bluetooth-Modul
Dell Wireless 1510 Mini-Karte, halbe Höhe (802.11n) - Europäisch
Services und Software
Ebenfalls im Lieferumfang enthalten
N01W1701
Alienware M17X Order - Germany
German Documentation
Alienware M17x Resource DVD
240W AC Adaptor
Euro Additional 220V AC Adapter Power Cord
One free Dell Expert call to help with your PC queries within 60 days of purchase
1 year of coverage included with your PC
AutoMatic updates - On
Balanced
Generic Name Plate Engraving
Internal German Qwertz Keyboard


----------



## Animalm4st3r (2. Januar 2010)

Ist doch en schicker Preis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich geh mal mein Sparschwein schlachten


----------



## Xerivor (2. Januar 2010)

Akkulaufzeit 2 Minuten?


----------



## xdave78 (2. Januar 2010)

Das L550 ist denk ich mal derzeit das Beste was man für 800€ bekommen kann.




Tikume schrieb:


> Gamer Laptop - irgendwie schon ein Widerspruch an sich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Geplapper... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cM2003 (3. Januar 2010)

Hättet ihr auch was (besseres) für ein Budget von maximal 1200 &#8364;? Oder meint ihr das Toshiba is auch auf Dauer zu gebrauchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab eigentlich nur keinen Bock mehr mit 2 fps im Raid rumzukaspern...


----------



## Kyragan (3. Januar 2010)

Willst du das Ding als vollwertigen Desktopersatz oder ists eher ein Brauch-ich-zum-Arbeiten-aber-will-ab-und-an-mal-drauf-zocken-Laptop?
Für ersteres schau dir mal den hier an: http://www.tcmagazine.com/comments.php?sho...771&catid=2

Erschienen ist das Ding noch nicht, soll aber wohl später um 1600 Dollar liegen. Das würde deinen 1200 Euro recht nah kommen.


----------



## Klos1 (3. Januar 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Fragen wir mal Alienware was die für Laptops zubieten haben mit 2x GTX280M im SLI System :/



Jo und fragen wir auch gleich, wie lange der Akku hält. Ob es für einmal hochfahren reicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (3. Januar 2010)

Das schaut ja interresant aus.


----------



## cM2003 (3. Januar 2010)

Also so wie ich das verstanden habe, soll das Ende Januar rauskommen - was ok ist.
Die Frage ist aber a) obs auch in DE erscheinen wird (mit deutschem Tastaturlayout) und b) wenn ichs ggf. in den USA bestellen würde, wie das mit der Bezahlung und dem Versand funktionieren würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten gefällt mir das von der Art her auf jedenfall!

-edit-
Und ja es soll nen Desktopreplacement sein.


----------



## Kyragan (3. Januar 2010)

Ich geh davon aus, dass es auch nach Deutschland kommt. Garantieren kann ichs natürlich nicht.
Wenn du in den USA bestellen würdest muss dir aber klar sein, dass du dann recht hohe Versandgebühren und vor allem Zoll zahlen musst.


----------



## Klos1 (3. Januar 2010)

Startpreis von 1650$ und dann hast du nen Quad mit 1,6 Ghz und eine ATI5870? Das taugt ja mal überhaupt nichts.


----------



## cM2003 (3. Januar 2010)

Tjo, was wäre denn eine Alternative?
Ich hab gerade mal gesucht, aber leider nur welche im Bereich um 1600 € gefunden... z.B. das Toshiba Qosmio X500-10U. Aber 1600 € ist dann doch ne Ecke zu viel des Guten denke ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (3. Januar 2010)

Keine Ahnung, ich bin was Notebooks betrifft null informiert, weil ich so ein Ding rein zum arbeiten verwende. Ich würde nie auf die Idee kommen, mir ein "Gamer-Notebook" zu kaufen.
Für 1600 Euro bekomm ich den schönsten PC nebst 24"-Monitor und noch nen mega bequemen Zockerstuhl aus Leder dazu.

Und so bekomm ich für 1650 Euro ein völlig unausbalanciertes Notebook mit 1,6 Ghz CPU und 5870er ATI. Da gehört mindestens eine 2,2 Ghz CPU rein.

Wie wäre es mit dem:

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a475169.html

Da passen Graka und Prozzi wenigstens zusammen.


----------



## Soramac (3. Januar 2010)

Oder ein geniales MacBook Pro oder ein iMac =)


----------



## Shefanix (3. Januar 2010)

Ich hoffe der Tipp mit dem Mac war nicht ernst gemeint, wenn ja - Autsch!


----------



## Wagga (3. Januar 2010)

Macs sind eher sinnvoll fürs Arbeiten oder für Grafik/Bildbearbeitung.
Videobearbeitung evtl. noch aber das weiß ich nicht.

Macs sind kein gutes Beispiel beim Preisleistungsverhältnis.
Ist meine Meinung.
Überteuert


----------



## Klos1 (3. Januar 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Oder ein geniales MacBook Pro oder ein iMac =)



Dann wird es ja noch krasser. Da bekomm ich bei meinen Desktop dann nicht nur Highend nebst Lederstuhl und 24"-Zoll, da bekomme ich ja sogar einen solchen Stuhl dazu:

http://www.tchibo.de/is-bin/INTERSHOP.enfi...t=Massagesessel




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (3. Januar 2010)

Da kauf ich mir lieber n Auto von. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagga (3. Januar 2010)

Da kauf ich mir lieber ein I7 und Board dazu als einen überteuerten Mac, der nichtmal halbsoviel leistet.

MFG,Wagga


----------



## Soramac (3. Januar 2010)

Nur weil ein MacBook Pro und ein iMac 1100 Euro kostet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für ein 21,5": 3,06GHz PC mit einer Notebook Grafikkarte 9400M nVidia 4GB RAM , 500GB Festplatte, gutes Display, coole Maus, Tastatur, nettes Betriebssystem dazu, finde den Preis zum Arbeiten nicht überteueret.


----------



## Wagga (3. Januar 2010)

Ok, fürs Arbeiten aber fürs Gaming ungeeignet und überteuer.
Für Arbeiten ist es I.o. da hält der dann aber sicher auch 5-8 Jahre, denke ich.

MFG, Wagga


----------



## Soramac (3. Januar 2010)

Vom Gamen redet ja keiner, das weiß auch jeder :/


----------



## Shefanix (3. Januar 2010)

Hier war jetzt die Rede vom Zocken :>


----------



## Soramac (3. Januar 2010)

War eher ein Post auf Klos was ich oben geschrieben habe und vom Gamen meinte ich, das Apple sowas eh nicht und sowas auch nie bauen würde.


----------



## Klos1 (3. Januar 2010)

Ich will dich doch nur aufziehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (3. Januar 2010)

Hehe, aber man zahlt schon allein beim iMac 27 Größtenteils nur für den Bildschirm.


----------



## cM2003 (4. Januar 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, ich bin was Notebooks betrifft null informiert, weil ich so ein Ding rein zum arbeiten verwende. Ich würde nie auf die Idee kommen, mir ein "Gamer-Notebook" zu kaufen.
> Für 1600 Euro bekomm ich den schönsten PC nebst 24"-Monitor und noch nen mega bequemen Zockerstuhl aus Leder dazu.
> 
> Und so bekomm ich für 1650 Euro ein völlig unausbalanciertes Notebook mit 1,6 Ghz CPU und 5870er ATI. Da gehört mindestens eine 2,2 Ghz CPU rein.
> ...


Leider bin ich auch seit einigen Monaten nicht mehr auf dem aktuellsten Stand was die Leistung unterschiedlicher Komponenten angeht, da ich mich nicht mehr mit dem Thema aufrüsten etc. beschäftige.

Aber was ich vorhin gelesen habe ist, dass der i7 ist zur Zeit der stärkste Prozessor und den C2D hinter sich lässt. Hier mal ein Auszug:


> Ein Intel Core i7 720QM Prozessor mit Taktraten von 1,6 bis 2,8 GHz. Intels neue mobile Core i7 CPUs zeichnen sich durch eine ausgezeichnete Leistung aus, welche die der bisherigen Prozessoren der Core 2 Duo Generation übertrifft.
> Das liegt unter anderem an Features wie dem Turbo-Boost oder der Hyper-Threading-Technologie. Letztere Funktion ordnet jedem physischen Kern, wovon die Core i7 4 besitzen, noch einen virtuellen hinzu. Wodurch insgesamt 8 Kerne zur Verfügung stehen.
> 
> Der Turbo-Boost dagegen sorgt dafür, dass jede Anwendung, egal ob mehrkernoptimiert oder nicht, vom Prozessor die bestmögliche Leistung bekommt. Dabei werden Kerne automatisch übertaktet, bzw. bei nicht Nutzung, deaktiviert. Das Ganze funktioniert voll automatisch und ohne Verzögerung. Wird beispielsweise eine Anwendung genutzt, die nur einen Kern unterstützt, dann werden die nicht genutzten Kerne schlafen gelegt und der eine genutzte auf bis zu 2,8 GHz übertaktet.



Mac und MacBook, etc. spielen denke in diesem Thema keine Rolle...

Aber zum Vorschlag:
Also bevor ich mir das ASUS hole investiere ich lieber nochmal 150€ mehr... Das liegt zum einen dadran dass ich nicht wirklich ASUS Fan bin (1 schrottiges Mainboard und 1 kack Graka haben mich doch etwas aufgeregt - war net so lustig alle 2 Wochen Sachen wieder zurück zu schicken) und zum Anderen, dass es Leistungsmäßig auch besser dazustehen scheint.


----------



## Klos1 (4. Januar 2010)

CoreI7 ist aktuell der beste Prozessor. Stimmt! Das heißt aber noch lange nicht, daß ein 1,6 Ghz getakteter Nehalem in irgendeiner Weise besonders gut zum spielen geeignet wäre.
Das ein CoreI7 einen Core2Duo in Spielen in irgendeiner Weise haushoch überlegen wäre, ist auch falsch. Gerade das zocken ist des Nehalems schlechteste Disziplin. Mit einen 2,5 Ghz Core2Duo bist du da deutlich schneller unterwegs.

Es muss ja kein Asus sein. Aber einer ATI5870 einen 1,6 Ghz Nehalem zur Seite zu stellen ist Schwachsinn. Auch wenn es eine M5870 ist.


----------



## Resch (4. Januar 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> CoreI7 ist aktuell der beste Prozessor. Stimmt! Das heißt aber noch lange nicht, daß ein 1,6 Ghz getakteter Nehalem in irgendeiner Weise besonders gut zum spielen geeignet wäre.
> Das ein CoreI7 einen Core2Duo in Spielen in irgendeiner Weise haushoch überlegen wäre, ist auch falsch. Gerade das zocken ist des Nehalems schlechteste Disziplin. Mit einen 2,5 Ghz Core2Duo bist du da deutlich schneller unterwegs.
> 
> Es muss ja kein Asus sein. Aber einer ATI5870 einen 1,6 Ghz Nehalem zur Seite zu stellen ist Schwachsinn. Auch wenn es eine M5870 ist.




Dir ist schon klar, dass der "schwache 1,6er" unter Spielelast auf 2,8Ghz Taktet. Der 1,6er liegt sogar noch über dem Niveau eines P8800. Weswegen es keineswegs Schwachsinn ist, denn selbst mit dem 1,6er wird immer noch die Graka der Flaschenhals in dem Notebook sein.


----------



## xdave78 (4. Januar 2010)

Schuster, bleib bei deinen Leisten lieber Klos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also um die 800€ - das Toshiba-L550 
um die 1.200€ - MSI GT 628
um die 1.400€ - 15,4" MSI GT640  bzw 17,3" MSI GT740 Series oder besser noch  ASUS G72GX


...man was bin ich froh, dass ich n MSI GT725 habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (4. Januar 2010)

Resch schrieb:


> Dir ist schon klar, dass der "schwache 1,6er" unter Spielelast auf 2,8Ghz Taktet. Der 1,6er liegt sogar noch über dem Niveau eines P8800. Weswegen es keineswegs Schwachsinn ist, denn selbst mit dem 1,6er wird immer noch die Graka der Flaschenhals in dem Notebook sein.



Nö, daß war mir nicht klar. Erscheint mir auch recht hoch. Gib mal nen Link.

Edit: Kannst dir den Link sparen, hab es gefunden. Das hat aber nichts mit Spielelast zu tun, wenn er hochtaktet. Es ist der ganz normale Turbo der Nehalems, sprich, er taktet hoch, wenn nicht alle Kerne genutzt werden.
Auf 2,8 dann wahrscheinlich, wenn er nur einen nutzen kann. Trotzdem sind 1,2 Ghz verdammt viel.


----------



## Resch (5. Januar 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Nö, daß war mir nicht klar. Erscheint mir auch recht hoch. Gib mal nen Link.
> 
> Edit: Kannst dir den Link sparen, hab es gefunden. Das hat aber nichts mit Spielelast zu tun, wenn er hochtaktet. Es ist der ganz normale Turbo der Nehalems, sprich, er taktet hoch, wenn nicht alle Kerne genutzt werden.
> Auf 2,8 dann wahrscheinlich, wenn er nur einen nutzen kann. Trotzdem sind 1,2 Ghz verdammt viel.



Der kleine i7 ist auch in Spielen schnelle  als ein T9800. Takt ist nicht alles...


http://www.notebookjournal.de/storage/show...ge4accc81865ec4


----------



## Klos1 (5. Januar 2010)

Das ist mir auch klar, daß Takt nicht alles. Die Architektur eines Nehalems konnte besonders in Spielen dennoch weniger überzeugen. So zumindest im Desktop-Bereich. Hier ist sogar ein Penryn mit gleichen Takt nicht selten schneller als ein Bloomfield. Und Spiele, in denen ein Bloomfield wirklich von seiner Architektur stark profitieren würde, die sind eine Ausnahme. Ansonsten hast du halt ein paar FPS mehr. Bei weitem nichts, was einen Taktunterschied von 1,6 Ghz zu 2,8 Ghz ausgleichen könnte.

Aber gut, wenn das Ding derart hoch übertaktet, dann ist es klar. Davon ging ich aber wie gesagt nicht aus, den im Desktop-Bereich übertakten die Dinger bei weitem nicht so hoch.


----------



## xdave78 (5. Januar 2010)

Ist ja auch nicht unbedingt Gegenstand der Diskussion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Menthos (9. Januar 2010)

So ich habe mir jetzt einen Laptop zugelegt und zwar von Dell, preis 850euro (war aber aktion bis 6.1.2010 -> sonst 400 euro teurer)

_*Prozessor*_*
Intel® Core" 2 Duo Processor P8700 (2.53 GHz, 1066 MHz FSB, 3 MB L2 cache)
Arbeitsspeicher
4.096 MB 1333 MHz Dual-Channel DDR3 SDRAM [2 x 2.048]
Grafikkarte
1 GB ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4650
Festplatte
1TB (5.400rpm) Serial ATA Dual Hard Drive (2x 500G
Betriebssystem
Original Windows®7 HOME PREMIUM 64bit - Deutsch
LCD
17.3 High Definition+ (1600x900) LED with TL*


----------



## Wagga (9. Januar 2010)

Also das reicht vorallem für WoW aus.
Auf Mittel/Hoch und neuere Games laufen da sicher auch auf mittel mit 30 FPS, viel Spaß damit.

MFG,Wagga


----------



## cM2003 (10. Januar 2010)

Was haltet ihr denn von dem Dell für 849€?


> BASIS	Intel® Core™ i7-720QM Mobile-Prozessor (1,60 GHz, Turbo bis 2,80 GHz, 6 MB L3-Cache)	ändern
> MICROSOFT-BETRIEBSSYSTEM	Original Windows®7 HOME PREMIUM 64bit - Deutsch	ändern
> OFFICE SOFTWARE	Microsoft® Works 9.0 - German	ändern
> HARDWARE SUPPORT	1 Jahr Vor-Ort-Support-Service, auch abends und samstags	ändern
> ...


Die Grafikkarte ist halt net so der Burner, aber ansonsten find ich den eigentlich recht gut. Und das Angebot mit -370 € gilt immernoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cM2003 (17. Januar 2010)

Huhu.

Ich bins nochmal.

Die Sache mit einem neuen Laptop, welcher Spielegeeignet sein soll, wird konkreter...
Was haltet ihr von dem hier: http://www.deviltech...02626/Fire-DTX/

Mit meiner Konfiguration komm ich auf 1063 &#8364;.

Habt ihr eine Alternative bis ca. 1200 &#8364;, welche ggf. leistungsstärker ist?

Viele Grüße,
cM


----------



## muehe (17. Januar 2010)

http://www.heise.de/...eu/a497044.html

http://www.heise.de/...eu/a442997.html

nich wirklich Plan von Notebooks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blut und Donner (17. Januar 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> 5.336,98 €
> 
> Komponenten
> Original Windows®7 HOME PREMIUM 64bit - Deutsch
> ...


Mit nem Toshiba kommst dagegen viel günstiger weg, und der kann auch alles spielen: http://de.computers.toshiba-europe.com/innovation/product/Qosmio-X500-10V/1076238/toshibaShop/false/


----------



## Resch (18. Januar 2010)

cM2003 schrieb:


> Huhu.
> 
> Ich bins nochmal.
> 
> ...




Da ich nicht weiß wie deine Konfig aussieht ist es schwer dir Alternativen zu zeigen^^

Aber empfehlen kann ich dir noch das* ASUS G60VX-JX128V*. Da biste bei 1249 und spielen kannste damit zurzeit alles. (Je nach Datailgrad) Aber selbst ich hab mit meinem Samsung (P8800, 4GB, 4650 1G keine Probleme auf High bei CoD MW2, WoW, Grid. Also ich kann mich bis jetzt nich beklagen das es zu schwach wäre.


----------



## Blut und Donner (18. Januar 2010)

Nen bessren als http://de.computers.toshiba-europe.com/innovation/product/Qosmio-X500-10V/1076238/toshibaShop/false/ (Prozessor hochtakten) unter 2000 findest du nirgends.


----------



## Resch (19. Januar 2010)

Blut schrieb:


> Nen bessren als http://de.computers....hibaShop/false/ (Prozessor hochtakten) unter 2000 findest du nirgends.



Sein Budget liegt bei 1200.


----------



## cM2003 (19. Januar 2010)

Jo, da lag es und eigentlich wollte ich mich auch net von weg bewegen  EIGENTLICH!

Naja, ich hab nen bissl rumgesponnen und mir nun das gute stück hier vorbestellt: http://www.amazon.de/G73JH-TZ037V-Notebook-1-6GHz-HD5870-Blu-ray/dp/B00347A4BG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=ce-de&qid=1263927976&sr=8-1

Meine Freundin wird mich erschlagen wenn sies erfährt, aber naja -.-


----------



## Shefanix (19. Januar 2010)

Die Wahl ist aber auf jedenfall gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Resch (20. Januar 2010)

Jop vom P/L Verhältnis auf jeden Fall gut^^ Aber bevor deine Freundin dich erschlägt musst du sie mal Fragen warum sie schuhe für 100€ kauft wenns auch welche für 40 tun^^


----------

